# German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ?



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ?*

Hey Guyz, I have a slightly modded stock turbo 1.8T
I'm using German Castrol 0W-30 and I was about to change it to 0W-40 for the summer (we're getting up to 104ºF (40ºC)) but I read that the German Formula of 0W-30 is at the EDGE of its 30wt viscocity and it's actually Thicker than some non-german W40's.
What do you recommend? 0W40, 10W40 American Made, or keep the 0W30 German Tech? 
Remember that, the GC has "VW502/VW505/VW503.1 certification. Few oils carry all three as 503.1 is the "long life" certification that only the highest quality synthetics get."
I thank all inputs!
Ps. Is there a GC W40 ?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (Aleman)*

Good queation...what about Castrol Edge 5w40?
I'd say GC 0w30 is to thin for the summer.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (rajvosa71000)*

10w-30, 10w-40 anything 5-10w-20-30 oil your good...... just change it every 3-5k thats all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (Aleman)*

I'd stick with the 0-30 GC, it doesn't shear nearly as bad as most "0w-40" oils and meets all warranty requirements. Like you said it is nearly a 40 weight and is not too thin for summer, fantastic oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (Tom16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom16v* »_I'd stick with the 0-30 GC, it doesn't shear nearly as bad as most "0w-40" oils and meets all warranty requirements. Like you said it is nearly a 40 weight and is not too thin for summer, fantastic oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have you ever done UOA with that oil?


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (rajvosa71000)*

Dubbinmmk2 is out to lunch...(and won't be back....), rajvosa71000's got the right idea. 0w WAY too thin for summer. If your 5w40 is not cutting it in high heat...change to a 15w40 or 15w50.


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (rajvosa71000)*

No but I have seen multiple uoa's that always look great, I wouldn't put a 15-40 or 15w-50 in a lightly modified 1.8t even in the summer months it's waaaaay too thick for bearing clearances in a 1.8t. You guy do know that the first number in 0W-30 means that at 0 degrees the oil has a viscosity of a 0 weight oil? German castrol 0w-30 is a very thick 30wt oil, nearly a 40wt, 15w-40 or 15w-50 is overkill and will do more harm than good, maybe in an air cooled VW engine it would be fine but not a 1.8t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom16v u da man thxxxx


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 1.8T German Castrol 0W-30 for Summer ~104ºF ? (Aleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aleman* »_I'm using German Castrol 0W-30 and I was about to change it to 0W-40 for the summer 

Your GC is likely to be more shear stable than 0W40. I would use the GC over 0w40.

_Quote, originally posted by *Aleman* »_What do you recommend? 
 
Amsoil 5W40 or 10W40 or 10W30, Redline 5W40 or 10W40 or 10W30, Shaeffers, M1 TDT 5W40, Rotella Syn 5W40, Renewable Lube Biosyn 5W40 Not in any particular order. Stronger additive pack and more shear stable. GC is right up there with these oils also in terms of shear stability.

_Quote, originally posted by *Aleman* »_Remember that, the GC has "VW502/VW505/VW503.1 certification. 

Actually, no Castrol 0W30 products are on the list. http://www.usr32registry.org/d...7.pdf.
Maybe you can find a newer list that has it on it? Just because it says it on the bottle doesn't mean it's on VW's list.
Remember, lots of oils don't bother to test for VW certification. Many of the best oils (IMO) do not have VW certification. Many of these oils use stronger additive packs to keep the engine cleaner and reduce wear.

_Quote, originally posted by *Aleman* »_Ps. Is there a GC W40

No


_Modified by saaber2 at 2:18 PM 4-27-2009_


----------

